# Goat Meat Quesedilla



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

The only thing missing is cilantro


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That looks yum!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

After three I stopped. The fork was just a prop. Who needs one?!


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I was gonna say "a fork?" Lol looks good.


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Oooh, waaant, I have cilantro growing out my ears!! Trade? LOL :laugh:


----------



## NoahEm (Sep 19, 2013)

Yummmm. That looks so good! Is that fiesta wear? We have the same plates  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

You actually EAT goat?!?! :-o I would NEVER eat goat in my life!!! It would be like betraying my goats! :-o

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Goat is delicious...


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

I would never try it! Even if it smells delicious (it does)!

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

I understand I feel the same way about horse meat. I just could never eat horse. Well unless I was starving to death then I guess I would.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

You would eat HORSE!!!???!!!! :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o :-o I've been working hard to stop horse slaughter and you are willing to eat horse meat!!!???!!! Here's my website: http://hopefortheequine.weebly.com.

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

LOL sorry but dramatic much? I said I would ONLY eat it IF I was STARVING to DEATH. So no, I wouldn't eat it in any normal situation. 
I have been a horse addict since I was born, there was a time I was constantly immersed in them. So to me they aren't "food" animals. But in some countries that are a staple and in some considered a delicacy.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

NubianFan said:


> LOL sorry but dramatic much? I said I would ONLY eat it IF I was STARVING to DEATH. So no, I wouldn't eat it in any normal situation.
> I have been a horse addict since I was born, there was a time I was constantly immersed in them. So to me they aren't "food" animals. But in some countries that are a staple and in some considered a delicacy.


Here's my website, again. http://hopefortheequine.weebly.com. 

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Leslie doesn't eat horses, Charisa  How you feel toward eating a goat is how she feels toward eating a horse, people do both, but she'd eat a goat before a horse  She would only eat a horse to survive.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

I think this looks pretty darn tasty, myself. I don't consider it "betraying my goats" to eat goat meat. They don't know I eat it, so what's the big deal? I grew up on a working farm and cow/calf operation. We grew and ate our own meat. Would I try horse meat? Yep...I would really like to try it. Would I continue to eat it? I don't know... I have been a horse lover and animal lover since I could walk. It doesn't stop me from taking advantage of God's bounty and eating what tastes good. 

As for rescuing horses and how many can be saved. Yes, the number slaughtered was reduced. The number left to starve to death grew proportionately. People were just turning their animals loose because of the cost of putting them down or the fact that they just couldn't get rid of the unwanted animals period. 

I think we need to remember that people from all walks of life and religion and ethnics etc use this forum and to castigate some of us because we don't believe exactly like you isn't going to keep lines of communication open.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

nancy d said:


> The only thing missing is cilantro


But on another note, that does look incredibly delicious! :drool: :yum: I'm starving! :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

That looks SOOOO yum!!!!! Glad there's no cilantro on it. That stuff is vile to me.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

You and my daughter Ni, she abhors cilantro while I adore it. I have heard that you either have a gene that makes cilantro taste soapy or you don't. those that are born with that gene don't like cilantro because it taste like soap to them. My daughter says it tastes like a mouthful of dawn dish-washing liquid to her.


----------



## DesertFlowerNigerians (Mar 27, 2014)

:?

_________________________________________________

*Desert Flower Ranch Nigerian Dwarf Goats*
http://www.desertflowerranchaz.com

Home to a small herd of 4 does, 2 wethers and 2 bucks.

~Charisa~


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

It tastes like metal to me....I don't get a soapy taste. But I agree, you either love it or hate it. The smell can make me gag! 

Its a really strong heavy metal detoxer, so a friend of mine and I think maybe that some people have some sort of heavy metal in their bodies that make them hate the taste? Maybe Jill will know the answer to this.....


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

And I apologize if this hijacks your thread Nancy, but I LOVE horses, but I am actually for horse slaughter. Because when the slaughter houses were shut down, the number of horses left to starve and die skyrocketed. I actually was given two "useless" in society's eyes horses during that time period. I let them come here to retire and die to have a few months vacation in horse paradise before their time. But all horses aren't that lucky. Horses and donkey's started being thrown out on people like dogs and cats have been in the past. Stopping slaughter isn't the solution the solution is stopping irresponsible breeders from breeding horses who will end up with no job and no market value. Horses with no training or behavior problems are really at risk
Now, sorry Nancy getting off my soap box.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

NubianFan said:


> You and my daughter Ni, she abhors cilantro while I adore it. I have heard that you either have a gene that makes cilantro taste soapy or you don't. those that are born with that gene don't like cilantro because it taste like soap to them. My daughter says it tastes like a mouthful of dawn dish-washing liquid to her.


She knows what soap tastes like too..? :slapfloor:

Any who, looks delicious!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Now guys, other countries have their ethnic food that revolts white America.

And no these goats are not betrayed. They are meat goats, plain & simple.
More than 70% of the worlds population consumes goat meat.
Did you know that it has the lowest fat & cholesterol of any other meat & has more protein and iron than beef pork or chicken of equal portions?

The customer who bought this animal specifically for his table brought us back a sample of it cooked. How sweet was that?!


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

That's awesome.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

That's awesome. That's a customer who was soo happy with your goat that he had to share some with you.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well that looks good!!! I would totally eat it especially if it was goat  but you guys are making my throat itch with the cilantro talk since I'm allergic lol.
And because this is something I feel very strongly about I am big time pro goat and horse butcher. As said before there are many starving horses because people can't even afford to feed themselfs let alone a horse. There is also very mean horses out there that can and will hurt someone. I have 3 of those at my place and I keep them because I don't want someone to buy them to save them and get killed. If butcher horses are allowed again in California they are going to be one of the first to show up. And all that applies to goats as well. I would rather my goats to to butcher then a bad home and suffer.



Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## oakshirefarms (Jul 5, 2013)

That does look extremely tasty! I think we are going to have a good book of recipes waiting for that day we finally get some goat meat.


----------

